# RIP Lola



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I have no idea what happened. There were no visible signs of illness. RIP Lola.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

So sorry! That is unusual. Betta heaven is pretty cool though, I've heard. He'll be well cared for. Sorry for your loss. It's so sad when they die.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thank you.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm sorry DQ!  RIP Lola.


----------



## jamfas18 (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm truly sorry for your loss. Want to talk about it over drinks?


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

I am so sorry. Swim free in heaven Lola, we miss you. <3


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks, guys.


----------

